# Bleeding at cannula



## pgcity (Aug 30, 2012)

Pablo the pump is now in and I am testing a lot. I am already on my 3rd cannula in 15 hours due to bleeding on insertion. Is there any way to avoid this or is it just one of those things?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are having teething problems 

Just wondering what cannulas you are using ? Do you insert with the twanger or by hand ? Are you seeing blood in the little window or is it bleeding through ?

Another question where are you siting them on your body ?


----------



## pgcity (Aug 30, 2012)

I have the metal 8mm ones you insert yourself and am putting them in my abdomen. One bled a lot the other was a smidge in the window.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 30, 2012)

Not experienced this, use the steel 6mm ones now on my dtr and never bled unless she has knocked them. Wonder if you are nicking some little capiliaries on the way in with the needle ?

Could they be too long for you at 8mm ? Were you given a few different ones to try, might be worth asking yr DSN so you can experiment and maybe try a different area. Tend to favour top of the bottom in this house


----------



## pgcity (Aug 30, 2012)

Good idea. Thanks for your help


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 30, 2012)

Only ever had two 'bleeders' in 10 months, so every time does seem a bit odd.

My first batch of 'trial' sets were all the longer ones and hardly any of them worked. 6mm are much better for me.


----------



## pgcity (Aug 30, 2012)

Ta. I will try some different sets


----------



## pgcity (Sep 1, 2012)

Still using the same sets but now with mefix tape as another one bled last night. I must be too wriggly. Fingers crossed.


----------



## schmeezle (Sep 1, 2012)

Bleeding is rare.  I use Sils (angled teflon) so no exp w/steel, but can say stomach isn't my favorite pump site.  Have you considered other sites - love handles or anywhere else with enough cushion for 8 mm.


----------



## Phil65 (Sep 25, 2012)

pgcity said:


> Pablo the pump is now in and I am testing a lot. I am already on my 3rd cannula in 15 hours due to bleeding on insertion. Is there any way to avoid this or is it just one of those things?



I have the same problem with 8mm metal....although I have found them to be the best cannulas. If I see any blood I change the cannula as soon as poss.....still a pain in the butt though! I have changed from stomach to thighs though and find them a little better.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 25, 2012)

Would the angled sets be better than right angles?


----------



## pgcity (Sep 28, 2012)

Hiya all
I have settled on the 6mm metal ones for he time being and am choosing meaty sites only.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 28, 2012)

Glad you have found a cannula you can settle on, been using exactly the same but no good on the little one's tum as she is very lean there - so now trialling the sil's (angled ones) for the tum. Made a pig's ear learning the knack of inserting these, been practicing on self until competent lol


----------



## pgcity (Sep 29, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> Glad you have found a cannula you can settle on, been using exactly the same but no good on the little one's tum as she is very lean there - so now trialling the sil's (angled ones) for the tum. Made a pig's ear learning the knack of inserting these, been practicing on self until competent lol



That's a great idea. I never thought of having a practice. Hope you get the hang of it soon.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree practice makes perfect but they are Soooo expensive aren't they?  ?6 summat each or over ?7 if you inc VAT. (I used to see some of the invoices)  Dearer when I have the ones that have the tubing with them (is separate with Roche ones)

Not that would put me off if it was my child you understand, but for me as an adult, it just seems naughty?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 29, 2012)

They are v dear but need an alternative site and the others don't do the job as you can see 2 years in now. She is worth it definitely


----------

